
Bitcoin 0.8.6 Released: Updates Block Size Limits, Free Transactions, OS X Bugs - CrunchyJams
http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-0-8-6-released-updates-block-size-limits-free-transactions-osx-bugs/
======
ck2
Bitcoin is about to break 1 Billion difficulty.

The leap in difficulty must mean all the 500-600Ghash/sec 28nm ASICs are
coming online.

~~~
ostikk
Given that there has been a 8x growth in price, miners must still be
profitable at this point? If I were an ASIC supplier, I would be delaying
shipping and "alpha testing" those hardware in times like this

~~~
humbledrone
> * If I were an ASIC supplier, I would be delaying shipping and "alpha
> testing" those hardware in times like this*

I'm glad that you're not an ASIC supplier, because that's fraudulent and
dishonest.

~~~
sliverstorm
Implying the ASIC suppliers aren't?

------
newsmaster
Genuine question: Does this mean Btc is not so decentralized after all? Could
they possibly decide one day to release an update to exercise ultimate
control/power over btc?

~~~
haakon
It's certainly a point of trust, but ultimately it's the miners who decide how
Bitcoin works. So far this has predominantly worked by them using software
from bitcoin.org and upgrading it relatively frequently, but this would
probably change very quickly once they stop thinking of the bitcoin.org
developers as working in their interest.

------
aroch
No one claimed the 10BTC bug bounty for the OSX client, so its all a matter of
hoping things are fixed

~~~
gojomo
This seems like a reasonably strong claim - and has the post title, "Claiming
Bitcoin's Bug Bounty":

[http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/11/27/bitcoin-
leveldb/](http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/11/27/bitcoin-leveldb/)

The corruption explained there matched the pattern seen in representative
cases supplied by the core team.

The core team may not have yet _awarded_ the bounty, and there were a few
other possibly contributing factors regarding proper use of LevelDB on OSX
before the above work... but there's certainly a strong case made that a real
fix has been discovered and deployed.

------
nhilma
By lifting min output for free transction does the bitcoin network become more
vulnerable to DDOS?

------
AsymetricCom
Seems kind if weird that Bitcoin (actually bitcoind) itself would be dependent
on a google-developed database solution that isn't open source, and not only
that, has non-determinate behavior, depending on the host system..

~~~
teraflop
Why do you think LevelDB isn't open source?
[https://code.google.com/p/leveldb/](https://code.google.com/p/leveldb/)

~~~
AsymetricCom
Because it has dependencies on libs that are not open source, so that means
"closed" as propagated across this "open" system.

~~~
teraflop
I was assuming you were mistaken, but it's starting to look like you're just
making things up. LevelDB has no dependencies other the Snappy compression
codec, which is both optional and BSD-licensed.

